# Complaining about the refs,



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Come on guys, we are much better then that and we have class. Let's not step down to their level, do not argue with them because trust me you guys will never be able to prove them wrong. It's really making us look bad, win or lose just say good game and on to the next game. Very simple? yes.

Just a reminder.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I agree 100%.

The refs didn't cost Dallas this game, just like they didn't cost Phoenix in games 2 or 3.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Normally we dont but holy **** tonight was ****nig pitiful. I dont even see why theres a thread about it though. We did complain yes, but for a few minutes. If the Suns had lost theyed still be complaining. But youre right, it did get a lil outta hand today. Part of me thinks it was justified though. Those were the worse non calls since the LBJ travels in their first series with the Wizards. Anyways, we wouldve lost since Dirk AND Jet were playing like complete trash tonight.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree the refs were not very good, Stever Nash is a dirty player. I really want to see Dirk elbow him in game 5 if Nash tries to hold his shirt again. But we really shouldn't whine about the refs in the other forums. Let them whine and brag all they want because like i said before in another post, we will get the last laugh and it'll all be worth it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Does it seem like a coincidence to you guys that the losing team in the playoffs usually has -something- to say about the officiating? Even if they don't go crazy about it, they still manage to slip in some comments about how a couple calls messed with what their team wanted to do, or threw the team off. They point out the bad calls in the end of games that hurt them, and then say "But that's no excuse." That phrase is then supposed to make it an observation rather than a complaint about the officiating. Same difference in my opinion. But it's natural, and every team has fans that do this.

When you say "step down to their level", I do hope you are talking about a select few fans rather than the entire Suns fan base. I've seen Dallas fans do it. I've seen fans of every team do it. There are fans for every team that focus on officiating in losses and there are fans for every team that focus on the real reasons their team lost.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Does it seem like a coincidence to you guys that the losing team in the playoffs usually has -something- to say about the officiating? Even if they don't go crazy about it, they still manage to slip in some comments about how a couple calls messed with what their team wanted to do, or threw the team off. They point out the bad calls in the end of games that hurt them, and then say "But that's no excuse." That phrase is then supposed to make it an observation rather than a complaint about the officiating. Same difference in my opinion. But it's natural, and every team has fans that do this.


Sometimes people point out bad calls but it does not mean there were not bad calls for both teams. and if you already read the playoffs section, i did not once blame the refs or whine about the calls. Even though there were some obvious fouls that Steve Nash committed but i still think the refs were pretty fair and they are only humans.




ShuHanGuanYu said:


> When you say "step down to their level", I do hope you are talking about a select few fans rather than the entire Suns fan base. I've seen Dallas fans do it. I've seen fans of every team do it. There are fans for every team that focus on officiating in losses and there are fans for every team that focus on the real reasons their team lost.


Once again if you read the playoffs sections, everytime i said something about the Suns fans i used the phrase "some of the Suns fans". Comes back to my point earlier in the playoffs section, read a few more pages. Of course there are fans from both teams whining about the refs, that's why i said in the playoffs section stop whining about fans complaining about refs because both Mavericks fans and Suns fans do it. "I've seen Dallas fans do it. I've seen fans of every team do it. There are fans for every team that focus on officiating in losses and there are fans for every team that focus on the real reasons their team lost." You are saying that like we don't agree with you, at mean just read the title of the thread and my first post.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and in my first post if you read that whole first sentence again, you will see that when i say "step down to their level" i'm talking about the fans that are complaining about the refs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> Sometimes people point out bad calls but it does not mean there were not bad calls for both teams. and if you already read the playoffs section, i did not once blame the refs or whine about the calls. Even though there were some obvious fouls that Steve Nash committed but i still think the refs were pretty fair and they are only humans.
> 
> Once again if you read the playoffs sections, everytime i said something about the Suns fans i used the phrase "some of the Suns fans". Comes back to my point earlier in the playoffs section, read a few more pages. Of course there are fans from both teams whining about the refs, that's why i said in the playoffs section stop whining about fans complaining about refs because both Mavericks fans and Suns fans do it. "I've seen Dallas fans do it. I've seen fans of every team do it. There are fans for every team that focus on officiating in losses and there are fans for every team that focus on the real reasons their team lost." You are saying that like we don't agree with you, at mean just read the title of the thread and my first post.


I was not trying to imply that you personally complained about the refs, so no, I am not going to go back and search for all your posts in the playoff section. Even if you don't, there are Dallas fans that do. It doesn't change my point. I was noting that the general feeling I've been getting from people in this series is that Suns fans complain more than most, which is complete crap. Whatever team loses an important game, there are going to be fans that point to the officials. If you agree with that, great. But no, I'm not going to assume that anyone here or anywhere (including the Suns forum) believes that because I've seen plenty to make me think different.

You seem to think I am only talking about you. That's great that you said "some Suns fans" and all that. But in this thread you didn't specify who "they" is until now. You just said that Mavs fans have class and that they shouldnt stoop down to "their" level. I was adding clarification, because it sounds worse than you intended it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I was not trying to imply that you personally complained about the refs, so no, I am not going to go back and search for all your posts in the playoff section. Even if you don't, there are Dallas fans that do. It doesn't change my point. I was noting that the general feeling I've been getting from people in this series is that Suns fans complain more than most, which is complete crap. Whatever team loses an important game, there are going to be fans that point to the officials. If you agree with that, great. But no, I'm not going to assume that anyone here or anywhere (including the Suns forum) believes that because I've seen plenty to make me think different.
> Well i'm sorry that i was not clear but that's what i meant.
> You seem to think I am only talking about you. That's great that you said "some Suns fans" and all that. But in this thread you didn't specify who "they" is until now. You just said that Mavs fans have class and that they shouldnt stoop down to "their" level. I was adding clarification, because it sounds worse than you intended it.


Well i'm sorry that i was not clear but that's what i meant.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I find it strange how poeople are now complaining that Mavs fans are blaming the refs, but in all likelihood they probably have blamed refs at some point in their life..I mean, its human nature, but once we state our opinions on one game, everyone starts attacking us? Doesnt seem right to me.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm not blaming the refs for the loss. I'm just saying that there were some very bad calls against the Mavs last night. I don't think that I have ever seen Raja flop like that and get those calls.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jet said:


> I find it strange how poeople are now complaining that Mavs fans are blaming the refs, but in all likelihood they probably have blamed refs at some point in their life..I mean, its human nature, but once we state our opinions on one game, everyone starts attacking us? Doesnt seem right to me.


Exactly what I was trying to say. Everyone does it, so I don't know why I see hostile posts toward Suns fans as if we do it more often than any other team. Maybe people think every Suns fan is like Amareca, I dunno.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say. Everyone does it, so I don't know why I see hostile posts toward Suns fans as if we do it more often than any other team. Maybe people think every Suns fan is like Amareca, I dunno.


I agree that is why i said there is no need to complain about all the whining because it comes from both teams.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Refs had nothing to do with a blowout loss like that. Dirk shut himself down so he can make the Suns fans feel like they have a chance.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Refs had nothing to do with a blowout loss like that. Dirk shut himself down so he can make the Suns fans feel like they have a chance.



Well we certainly appreciate it! Probably not as much as Tim Thomas though.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Great thread i was going to start one but you had one going already...Here is my O....Ok all of our guys do not need to complain and just need to play there game and feed off one another i think we can get it done if we rebound better and push the ball up the floor the whole game....LETS GO MAVSSS


----------

